# 2 Labs in GTA, ON need a home together...



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

This e-mail was sent to me today by a woman who works with my mom. She is friends with the owner of these two beauties. Please see below for more details....

_*Adorable dogs…*_
_*I want them to find a good home! Feelfree to forward to others. Family losing home. Desperate to find loving home. Already housebroken, trained, love kids, neutered, up to date on shots....what more could you ask for. But must stay together. 

This family has lost their home and the apartment does not allow dogs.They are looking for a home for the two Labs. See below.

As many of you know, we are moving in just 2weeks.Unfortunately, I have still not been able to find a good home for Cookie and Coco . We're not able to take our beloved doggies with us and I've been desperately trying to find a home for both of them 'together'. They were raised together and pine without each other. The Lab rescue have already said that they would probably separate them, so this is my last resort. 

Recently I tried to take Coco out in my car alone and she TOTALLY refused to even get into the car without Cookie.....!!!! She absolutely pulled back on her haunches until Cookie was by her side. Both doggies are in great health, have been spayed and have ID chips implanted under the skin. 
*_
_*Cookie turned 3 December 10th and Coco will be 3 April 1st. Cookie is my mellow-yellow, and just loves her tummy rubbed.. Coco is adorably funny and lives for her "ball". She also loves the water..... Cookie loves lots of attention. Both doggies are loyal and love to walk. They have been raised with my 3 kids running around all over the place, and have survived Sammy's constant hugging and love of 'dress-up', so they are fantastic family dogs. This is by far one of the most difficult decisions I have ever had to make, but under the circumstances I have no choice. 
*_
_*Please, Please forward these pics to all you know and help me find a great home for these fabulous doggies. They are just adorable and it's heartbreaking to let them go. In a perfect world, I hope that we could find someone local so that we can still keep in touch and visit them. I pray that someone, somewhere can help us keep Cookie and Coco together, and love them just as much as we do. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.*_

_*Heather Walter*_
_*905-493-2254*_
_*[email protected]*_


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This an old email, the dogs have found a home several weeks ago.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Paws & Effect: Finding Cookie and Coco a Home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GrafixMuse said:


> Paws & Effect: Finding Cookie and Coco a Home


Great update, thanks.


----------

